# Introducing the girls ,,,, or finally done



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's been a project filled with peaks and valleys. We know a heck of a lot more than we started. 

But we actually finished. All different sounding guitars.












The Gang with an extra spalted body that we through in the process 

PaulS on right now knows how to fret:smile:
Dennis M Quality Control and initial instigator of project 18 yrs ago


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet! 

And nice barbeque grilllofu


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Some beautiful guitars there. Nice work
:banana:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

The girls look great....I always learn something new from my new builds...and yes every guitar will sound different no matter how hard you try and copy them,,,,nice work ....are they sold or are you selling them?....Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> The girls look great....I always learn something new from my new builds...and yes every guitar will sound different no matter how hard you try and copy them,,,,nice work ....are they sold or are you selling them?....Larry


My plan was to sell one ( I get two guitars, the first and third ones ) but which one.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The guitars look awesome!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on such fantastic work !!:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I have that problem alot.
> 
> Just think of the space you'll clear up to make 4 more.


Well there is another walnut one coming next. Thought I would try another body now that I have a bit of a system worked out  And that chamber walnut one is nice and light... you know the story.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't sell any of those beauties!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

excellent!
was great watching you work on these in your threads, and then seeing them all done and ready to scream. by now ill bet your well prepared to start churning these out and unleashing them on the earth........
id hit any of those girls in a heartbeat.
nice work shoretyus, paulS and dennis M- you fill me with envy:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> excellent!
> was great watching you work on these in your threads, and then seeing them all done and ready to scream. by now ill bet your well prepared to start churning these out and unleashing them on the earth........
> id hit any of those girls in a heartbeat.


Don't know fraser they may be spinsters. Some girls are high maintenance. lofu


thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Don't know fraser they may be spinsters. Some girls are high maintenance. lofu
> 
> 
> thanks


All girls are high maintenance, arent they?
at least i understand guitars:smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent! Beautiful wood in the bodies!
-Mikey


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous work!!!! They are beautiful 



fraser said:


> All girls are high maintenance, arent they?
> at least i understand guitars:smile:


*looks to see if the wife is reading over my shoulder*

Isn't that so?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

great job guy's. Congratulations on the builds.


----------



## Stratman (Aug 11, 2008)

*Where did you get the Rosewood?*

The Girls look beautiful!! I was wondering where you got the rosewood from, i've been looking around all over the place and i've spent numerous hours searching the internet, with no luck of finding anything the size that i need for a guitar body. I saw a custom shop stratocaster that was made of solid rosewood with a black pickguard and gold parts and thats that guitar i would like to own. If you could let me know that would be great


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Stratman said:


> The Girls look beautiful!! I was wondering where you got the rosewood from, i've been looking around all over the place and i've spent numerous hours searching the internet, with no luck of finding anything the size that i need for a guitar body. I saw a custom shop stratocaster that was made of solid rosewood with a black pickguard and gold parts and thats that guitar i would like to own. If you could let me know that would be great


It's not Rosewood it's walnut 

There is some Rosewood available here. 
The Rosewood Tele's I have seen are made ot of Rosewood ( 1") with a maple piece in the middle. 

http://www.exotic-woods.com/imported.aspx?s=r


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Nice Girls!!*

:food-smiley-004:

Right on guys! They look fantastic. I'm gonna play "psychic" and say....I see more guitars in your future.( A touch of theramin in the background.HeHeHe.)

You've got an instant jam session waiting to happen there. I'd sure love to hear some A/Bing on the girls. I love to see these builds as much as I like to play, thanks for sharing the girls!!

Jan


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

those look amazing, nice job on those axes


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

SquierDude said:


> those look amazing, nice job on those axes


Thanks dude.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

man...i love the one with the lighter body....make one with a maple neck..PLEASE..hehehe


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Wow, great job! So there all walnut eh..., how about walnut shell knobs, with a nutcracker whammy? hehehe, I think my favorite is the one with the mini humbucker in the neck, next is the one your are holding.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Buzz said:


> I think my favorite is the one with the mini humbucker in the neck, next is the one your are holding.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


This one? It's a great sounding axe


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> man...i love the one with the lighter body....make one with a maple neck..PLEASE..hehehe


I was just thinking the exact same thing. Beautiful looking guitars, but for me a maple fretboard would put them over the top.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I was just thinking the exact same thing. Beautiful looking guitars, but for me a maple fretboard would put them over the top.


Gee I guess it's one of those things......I have never liked playing a maple board. I played two strats the other night. One with and one without..... still don't like a maple board. 

Funny I got an email from Pauls last night and that Spalted maple guitar has had a neck change and now has a neck with a rosewood board. 

The beauty of having a custom guitar is you can mix and match when ever you want without devaluing the guitar :smile: 

If you bought one ( nudge wink) you are free to play around


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Man those look great. Makes me want to run and buy a Tele. I wish I had the skill and tools to build something like that. :bow:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Gee I guess it's one of those things......I have never liked playing a maple board. I played two strats the other night. One with and one without..... still don't like a maple board.
> 
> Funny I got an email from Pauls last night and that Spalted maple guitar has had a neck change and now has a neck with a rosewood board.
> 
> ...


That's because I needed the maple for the squier strat project to brighten it up. The rosewood neck will help tone down the tele. I started out on a maple neck, they both have there own feel... I like them both.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I keep on coming back to this thread for another look! Those are amazing, and I really am starting to get a hankering for a Tele!
-Mikey


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

they look really nice that one with the little humbucker has some interesting grain pattern :rockon2:
great work man


----------

